# Exterior Painting Vancouver Wa



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Another job completed by Northwest Painting Inc. 

Project was a golf driving range in Vancouver Washington. 

Exterior Painting Vancouver Washington


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks great 
Who makes that paint 

Wish it was that warm here


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Phinnster said:


> Looks great
> Who makes that paint
> 
> Wish it was that warm here


That exterior was done last fall, before the rain came. Paint is Miller "Evolution" It's comparible to SW "Duration" (better IMO)  Miller Paint is a local brand. Oregon, Washington, and Idaho. Employee owned. Great products and awesome customer service


----------



## Classic Painting (Feb 12, 2016)

Oh how I miss Miller paints. That and good ol' Ben. Moore. All we used when we lived in the Seattle area. Btw that barn/clubhouse looks real good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crackshot (Dec 29, 2015)

how was all that masking up high? super fun and patience testing?


----------

